# Gecko Time



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi all, I just finished getting my crested gecko enclosure all set up. It is an enclosure that is 18x18x24 and has a good amount of moss to better maintain humidity. If you can’t tell, I’m all but jumping off the walls with excitement; it has been far too long since I had a gecko.

















Now I’m just waiting for the reptile stores to open… it feels like forever!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yay! Congrats! Looking forward to seeing your new cutie!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Please post pictures when you get the little guy! My son has a leopard gecko and he loves it to pieces!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I can't wait to see a picture of him/her!! Crested geckos are absolutely adorable. 
Do you know what morph you're going to get?


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

I brought him home! He’s a flame Dalmatian crested gecko. The little guy is still growing so he’s very, very little.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ack!!!! The cuteness is overwhelming!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

His little toes!!!!!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Gorgeous set up and such a little cutie, that expression is darling


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

OMGOODNESS, I love him!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you! He’s so tiny and precious, so far he seems to be settling in nicely.
















And I picked a few more things up so the habitat is filled in a little bit more


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

He's so cute!! I'm so happy for you!! 🤗


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok…. I blame you, @NoodleTheMysteryBetta!! I went to check out the aquariums at the big box pet store today and I ended up spending 10 minutes looking at the geckos!!! 
I’ve never stopped to look at the geckos.
Ever!!!!!

p.s. I’ll never have one, but they’re super cute!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I always look at the geckos. For more than half an hour usually🤣 But I don't blame you, @NoodleTheMysteryBetta, but the geckos for being so cute! Lol


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I love crested geckos. They make the coolest sound. The first time I heard a crested bark it scared me lol, then I realized that crazy sound was the gecko 😂 my sister had one named sticker for years
Congratulations on your fantastic new addition 💜


----------

